# Betta still sick /// cloudy bulgy eyes



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi again,

My female betta has been sick for the last 6 months now.
Her sickness started with a slight cloudiness on the periphery of the eyes,
then extended to the whole eyes, the right one always being more affected than the left.
Over the last 3 months, eyes started to get really protruding as well, as you can see on the pics below (taken today)















I have tried A LOT of different medications - Furan-2, Fungus Cure, Eryhtromycin from API,
Kanaplex, Metronidazole from Seachem, Bifuran +, and I recently bought Neoplex but haven't tried it yet.
Right now I feed her a daily mix of Kanaplex / Metronidazole / Focus, I stop feeding the mix for a few days then start again.
At this point I'm not sure the meds are doing anything, but I'm willing to try any other treatments (Maracyn I & II maybe?)

The fish is doing well, she eats like a pig and is very active, 
but things get worse little by little so I'd really like to try everything I can.

If anybody has suggestions they are welcome!

Thanks,

Nicolas


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

have you tried changing the water every day? and i usually try a little salt (pure salt no additives) on my fish when there sick. I don't know if that works for betas though sorry


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Haven't tried that yet, I might give it a shot for a week.
I am hoping somebody might ID the sickness and recommend a specific med,
but if nothing comes up I'll def try the salt + massive daily water change!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My betta had similar but his eyes and lips were puffy as well. Used meds can't remember the name started with an M. When I get home I'll tell you for certain.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

I would also suggest moving the betta to a hospital tank so you know that any bacteria in the tank environment is removed and you can keep the water clean easier. 

Just in case you wanted more information on antibiotics: Antibiotics like kanaplex, neoplex eryhtomycin, metronidazole the maracyns etc. need to be used as prescribed in the instructions. This is b/c if each dose is not taken for the length of time indicated, e.g. you do not give the antibiotic for the full 7 days, the bacteria have a better chance of surviving and then replicating once again, usually with a higher proportion of resistant bacteria. It's also interesting to note that bacteriostatic and bactericides differ in how they inhibit/destroy bacteria. Bacteriostatics kill the bacterium cell, and many gram-negative bacteria release endotoxins when this happens that illicit very strong immune responses form the betta (betta could go into shock). 

There is a high rate of resistance with kanaplex and tetracycline already that is why some stores have started pulling those products. ):

Anyways, I wish you the very best with your betta. You sound like a great fish keeper.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input, yeah I might move her again to a hospital tank.

I am trying to respect the dosage / treatment period for each medication as much as possible.

I might try a 7 day treatment in hospital tank with Bifuran+ dosed in the water+ Kanaplex/Metronidazole/Focus fed daily.
It seems like some Discus keepers do this treatment as a very broad spectrum antibiotic treatment, so I figured I'd give it a shot.
The betta seems pretty hardy, she hasn't shown any ill effects to the meds yet...

If whatever bacterial infection she has is developing a resistance to the meds, are there any other alternatives ?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Fishy_Addiction was it Maracyn ?


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Likely. Sounds familiar. XD forgot to check, and I'm not getting out of bed right now. Lol.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

That broad spectrum therapy sounds like a good idea. I really hope she pulls through  Bettas are quite hardy and are great fighters.

Fingers crossed and praying ~

As for alternatives, I'm not very sure; when my betta was sick, my sister told me to do palliative care throughout treatment. Maybe just continue to vary her diet to ensure she gets all her nutrients and keeping healthy parameters just to give her immune system the best chance of fighting off infections.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, it seems to me that your betta definitely has pop eye. Epsom salt is a huge help for this.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I quarantined my betta again in a 5 Gallon tank. 
1 teaspoon of Aquarium Salt, 1 teaspoon of Epsom salt, 1 dose of Kanaplex, 1 dose of Metronidazole, 1 dose of Bifuran+.
I'm hoping the addition of Bifuran+ to the 2 other antibiotics will do something, we will see.
Will do daily 50% water changes and see how that goes....


----------

